# Do expatriates in Singapore have a good work-family balance?



## foosing (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi everyone !

As a local, I would like to thank you expatriates for choosing Singapore as a place to work at  Expatriates forms a crucial role in sustaining Singapore's economy, yet little is known about how they've been coping their work-family balance here. Would any expatriates working here in Singapore like to share their experiences ? Such as what stresses you out the most and what has been useful in helping them to cope. 

<Snip>

Cheers to a more balanced and happier work-family life in Singapore


----------

